# How to gain muscle without gaining fat?



## YellowMountain (May 28, 2022)

hey hey hey there! Everyone! I'm naturally very lean but how do I put on muscle without gaining fat?


----------



## gottastartsomewhere (May 28, 2022)

I've had pretty good luck at eating roughly at maintenance and adjusting intensity as well as adding some cardio. I am, however, not very lean at baseline. Many hard gainers seem to be able to eat in a decent caloric surplus (500+) without putting on much body fat.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (May 28, 2022)

Pillars guide to Bulking
					

Or to put it another way - Bulking simplified...    Here is the process I developed over time that worked for me and will probably work for you too. I won't argue with other's opinions on this. This is essentially broscience. But chances are I'm bigger than you so kiss my butt lol   Start...



					www.ugbodybuilding.com


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 28, 2022)

YellowMountain said:


> hey hey hey there! Everyone! I'm naturally very lean but how do I put on muscle without gaining fat?



Creatine and protein powder, bruh! Then you have to lift weights, man. Take your Fred Flintstones and get lots of rest. Then do it again the next day and the next day and the next….


----------



## Send0 (May 28, 2022)

YellowMountain said:


> hey hey hey there! Everyone! I'm naturally very lean but how do I put on muscle without gaining fat?


The same way you lose weight, by managing your diet.

Find your maintenance calories, and then eat just over that amount each day. Starting at 300 above maintenance is a good start. If you are gaining more than 0.5lbs per week, then that is probably too much and should probably reduce calories. Less than 0.5lbs per week and you should probably increase calories.

These are general rules of thumb. You need to use the mirror, combined with diet and the scale, to dial it all in.


----------



## Badleroybrown (May 28, 2022)

YellowMountain said:


> hey hey hey there! Everyone! I'm naturally very lean but how do I put on muscle without gaining fat?


This is a question that people ask that don’t want to put the effort in..
Also how could you get a good response with no info. 
Like.
Height weight age years training..


If you want to gain muscle you will always most Definitely add some fat. Especially if you are drug free. The key is to keep the ratio muscle high and the fat relatively low. Right 

I dont care how much chicken and rice you eat… you still have to be in calorie surplus to gain. 
And surplus means surplus..
So if you eat 500 calories above mait. But train your balls off you will prob not see the scale go up much at all..

Bottom line is if you want to grow. Fucking eat..
You heard the saying eat big to grow big.
Make sure what you eat is quality.
Train and train some more. And eat some more. And so on.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 28, 2022)

YellowMountain said:


> hey hey hey there! Everyone! I'm naturally very lean but how do I put on muscle without gaining fat?


Oooooooohhh…. I know what you’re waiting to hear….

*TAKE STEROIDS!!!!!*

Silly me. I almost didn’t understand your question. Sorry about that!


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 28, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Oooooooohhh…. I know what you’re waiting to hear….
> 
> *TAKE STEROIDS!!!!!*
> 
> Silly me. I almost didn’t understand your question. Sorry about that!



Eating properly, tracking grams of food and macro splits is boring


----------



## Badleroybrown (May 28, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Oooooooohhh…. I know what you’re waiting to hear….
> 
> *TAKE STEROIDS!!!!!*
> 
> Silly me. I almost didn’t understand your question. Sorry about that!


Your right . He should take some…
Like the cookie monster


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 28, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> Your right . He should take some…
> Like the cookie monster
> View attachment 22800



I hear Sdrol/Halo Oral only cycles are good

EDIT
Dont actually do this
It is a massively stupid idea
Like very stupid
Dont do it
Test is king

But you shouldnt do that either
Just saying


----------



## Badleroybrown (May 28, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> I hear Sdrol/Halo Oral only cycles are good


Please redact this some dumb fuck will actually do it. 😂


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 28, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> Please redact this some dumb fuck will actually do it. 😂



Good point
Edited


----------



## Badleroybrown (May 28, 2022)

Just like Stewie did.



Then he came off of them and lost all his gains..


So sad. 😔


----------



## RiR0 (May 28, 2022)

You’re gonna gain fat especially if you’re natural. 

Now you should not get fat but you will gain some adipose tissue gaining size unless you’re a genetic freak and on drugs.


----------



## MrRogers (May 28, 2022)

YellowMountain said:


> hey hey hey there! Everyone! I'm naturally very lean but how do I put on muscle without gaining fat?


Welcome. You might want to swing by the new members forum and post an intro.

How old are you? What is your activity level? caloric intake and training split? 
Stats?


----------



## Human_Backhoe (May 28, 2022)

gottastartsomewhere said:


> I've had pretty good luck at eating roughly at maintenance and adjusting intensity as well as adding some cardio. I am, however, not very lean at baseline. Many hard gainers seem to be able to eat in a decent caloric surplus (500+) without putting on much body fat.



 A couple guys here that are much smarter than me, had me eating a good chunk  my daily surplus in the form of Carbs pre work out. It seems to work. It has only been a few weeks so the jury is still out but I have no doubts it is a valid approach.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 28, 2022)

Hes gone
was probably a troll anyways


----------



## Bullseye Forever (May 31, 2022)

My motto ,eat clean ,cut carbs and eat a shitload of protein and healthy carbs at least that’s y way of doing it I learned the hard way and yes do cardio 5 times a week I’m my case anyway 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bullseye Forever (May 31, 2022)

My motto ,eat clean ,cut carbs and eat a shitload of protein and healthy carbs at least that’s y way of doing it I learned the hard way and yes do cardio 5 times a week I’m my case anyway 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JackRussel (May 31, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> This is a question that people ask that don’t want to put the effort in..
> Also how could you get a good response with no info.
> Like.
> Height weight age years training..
> ...


May I ask you a silly question? 1-2 times a week I want to eat something very fatty, some pork. I have noticed that my fat doesn't go away. I've tried not eating fatty pork, but I want it all the time.  Is there something I can replace it with?


----------



## CJ (May 31, 2022)

JackRussel said:


> May I ask you a silly question? 1-2 times a week I want to eat something very fatty, some pork. I have noticed that my fat doesn't go away. I've tried not eating fatty pork, but I want it all the time.  Is there something I can replace it with?


So you're not losing weight, is that what you're saying? 

Are you tracking your calories?


----------



## JackRussel (May 31, 2022)

CJ said:


> So you're not losing weight, is that what you're saying?
> 
> Are you tracking your calories?


I don't keep track of calories on purpose. But I try to eat less fat. And the less fat I eat, the more I want it. And as a result I don't lose weight.


----------



## CJ (May 31, 2022)

JackRussel said:


> I don't keep track of calories on purpose. But I try to eat less fat. And the less fat I eat, the more I want it. And as a result I don't lose weight.


Well when you track stuff, you get data from which to assess progress and make adjustments from. Your likelihood of success goes up dramatically.

You're not losing weight because you're eating too many calories.

I'd HIGHLY recommend that you at least track your daily calories and protein.


----------



## Robdjents (May 31, 2022)

JackRussel said:


> I don't keep track of calories on purpose. But I try to eat less fat. And the less fat I eat, the more I want it. And as a result I don't lose weight.


And what purpose would that actually be?


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 31, 2022)

Robdjents said:


> And what purpose would that actually be?



Doesnt ACTUALLY want the results.

Cant put in less than half the effort and still say you want to win


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 31, 2022)

Robdjents said:


> And what purpose would that actually be?


Because he’s a troll that craves attention that mommy and daddy didn’t give him.


----------



## RiR0 (May 31, 2022)

JackRussel said:


> I don't keep track of calories on purpose. But I try to eat less fat. And the less fat I eat, the more I want it. And as a result I don't lose weight.


Fat doesn’t make you fat. Calories do. A certain Macro doesn’t cause fat gain. Calories do. You need fats. You’re craving fat because you’re probably deficient in it
By not tracking calories you’re going to screw yourself losing fat/weight 
Eat pork.


----------



## JackRussel (May 31, 2022)

CJ said:


> Well when you track stuff, you get data from which to assess progress and make adjustments from. Your likelihood of success goes up dramatically.
> 
> You're not losing weight because you're eating too many calories.
> 
> I'd HIGHLY recommend that you at least track your daily calories and protein.


Please give advice on how I can keep track of my calories. Well I roughly consider that too many calories gives, such as fat, carbs in large quantities.
How do you track calories?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 31, 2022)

JackRussel said:


> Please give advice on how I can keep track of my calories. Well I roughly consider that too many calories gives, such as fat, carbs in large quantities.
> How do you track calories?


Serious question. 

Are you retarded?


----------



## Human_Backhoe (May 31, 2022)

JackRussel said:


> Please give advice on how I can keep track of my calories. Well I roughly consider that too many calories gives, such as fat, carbs in large quantities.
> How do you track calories?



Can you read the label on what you're eating?


----------



## TODAY (May 31, 2022)

JackRussel said:


> Please give advice on how I can keep track of my calories. Well I roughly consider that too many calories gives, such as fat, carbs in large quantities.
> How do you track calories?


1. Sign up for any one of the many nutrition apps currently available. Myfitnesspal, cronometer, carbon, etc, etc.

2. Buy a food scale and weigh each ingredient that you use

3. Plug those measurements into said tracking app.


----------



## CJ (May 31, 2022)

JackRussel said:


> Please give advice on how I can keep track of my calories. Well I roughly consider that too many calories gives, such as fat, carbs in large quantities.
> How do you track calories?


You use math and add them up. Just like you would with money, or anything else you count.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (May 31, 2022)

CJ said:


> You use math and add them up. Just like you would with money, or anything else you count.



He has to be able to read the back of the box first........ Smells like troll


----------



## JackRussel (May 31, 2022)

TODAY said:


> 1. Sign up for any one of the many nutrition apps currently available. Myfitnesspal, cronometer, carbon, etc, etc.
> 
> 2. Buy a food scale and weigh each ingredient that you use
> 
> 3. Plug those measurements into said tracking app.


Thank you! That's the answer I was looking for.


----------



## RiR0 (May 31, 2022)

JackRussel said:


> Thank you! That's the answer I was looking for.


Is your next thread gonna be advice on how to tie your shoe?


----------



## Human_Backhoe (May 31, 2022)




----------



## presser (May 31, 2022)

CJ said:


> So you're not losing weight, is that what you're saying?
> 
> Are you tracking your calories?


why am i still banned?


----------



## CJ (May 31, 2022)

presser said:


> why am i still banned?


If you're banned, how did you post this? 🤔


----------



## RiR0 (May 31, 2022)

CJ said:


> If you're banned, how did you post this? 🤔


It’s magic


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 31, 2022)

CJ said:


> If you're banned, how did you post this? 🤔


He means his alt handle @Undecanator

Piece of shit trolls need multiple accounts to double the piece of shit posts.


----------



## presser (May 31, 2022)

i am still gett


CJ said:


> If you're banned, how did you post this? 🤔


im stil gettig oops!!


CJ said:


> If you're banned, how did you post this? 🤔


im still getting OOPS! messages and cant always reply. i dont even see my private messages or alot of threads.. what is going on?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 31, 2022)

presser said:


> i am still gett
> 
> im stil gettig oops!!
> 
> im still getting OOPS! messages and cant always reply. i dont even see my private messages or alot of threads.. what is going on?


You’re a retarded attention seeker. You need to figure it the fuck out for yourself instead of whining to the mods. Go somewhere else if you don’t like it.


----------



## presser (May 31, 2022)

what alt handle? 


BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> He means his alt handle @Undecanator
> 
> Piece of shit trolls need multiple accounts to double the piece of shit posts.


what alt handle.. and btw someone changes my heading on my account... so someone hacked me... which is messed up.. why are you doing this?


----------



## CJ (May 31, 2022)

presser said:


> i am still gett
> 
> im stil gettig oops!!
> 
> im still getting OOPS! messages and cant always reply. i dont even see my private messages or alot of threads.. what is going on?


Hmmmm, interesting.

Seems like it's going to tough to wage that war you declared now.  🤔

Remember when I said that forum is unmoderated, but I do have a memory?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 31, 2022)

presser said:


> what alt handle?
> 
> what alt handle.. and btw someone changes my heading on my account... so someone hacked me... which is messed up.. why are you doing this?


Blah blah blah…. Booo hoooo. Big baby doesn’t like what’s going on? Tough titties. Go somewhere else, attention whore.


----------



## MisterSuperGod (May 31, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> He means his alt handle @Undecanator
> 
> Piece of shit trolls need multiple accounts to double the piece of shit posts.



Over 1200 posts between the two accounts in less than 4 months. Jeebus! and i thought i had a lot of free time on my hands. 😦


----------



## presser (May 31, 2022)

yes i 


CJ said:


> Hmmmm, interesting.
> 
> Seems like it's going to tough to wage that war you declared now.  🤔
> 
> Remember when I said that forum is unmoderated, but I do have a memo



i will not start a war CJ.... that is not why im here... and that was never my point to start anything and you know that..


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 31, 2022)

MisterSuperGod said:


> Over 1200 posts between the two accounts in less than 4 months. Jeebus! and i thought i had a lot of free time on my hands. 😦


Yea but as far as I know you don’t live in your mommy’s basement.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 31, 2022)

presser said:


> yes i
> 
> 
> i will not start a war CJ.... that is not why im here... and that was never my point to start anything and you know that..


Bullshit. You said you were going to keep trolling. 

Maybe it’s time you learned fucking consequences for once in your life. Time to grow up bitch.


----------



## RiR0 (May 31, 2022)

presser said:


> yes i
> 
> 
> i will not start a war CJ.... that is not why im here... and that was never my point to start anything and you know that..


You literally posted it. It’s in writing forever


----------



## CJ (May 31, 2022)

presser said:


> yes i
> 
> 
> i will not start a war CJ.... that is not why im here... and that was never my point to start anything and you know that..


So i should believe these words, but not those words? 🤔


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 31, 2022)

presser said:


> yes i
> 
> 
> i will not start a war CJ.... that is not why im here... and that was never my point to start anything and you know that..


Fuck off out of this thread and quit derailing threads. Bitch and moan in your own thread little bitch.


----------



## CJ (May 31, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Fuck off out of this thread and quit derailing threads. Bitch and moan in your own thread little bitch.


Good point


----------



## CJ (May 31, 2022)

He's gone from this thread, let's get the train back on the tracks.


----------



## lifter6973 (May 31, 2022)

presser said:


> i am still gett
> 
> im stil gettig oops!!
> 
> im still getting OOPS! messages and cant always reply. i dont even see my private messages or alot of threads.. what is going on?


Maybe your computer is retarded and has a short fuse too?🤷‍♂️


----------



## lifter6973 (May 31, 2022)

CJ said:


> Hmmmm, interesting.
> 
> Seems like it's going to tough to wage that war you declared now.  🤔
> 
> Remember when I said that forum is unmoderated, but I do have a memory?


Whoopsie!  Remember when @presser told you to go fuck yourself?  Whoopsie!


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 31, 2022)

YellowMountain said:


> hey hey hey there! Everyone! I'm naturally very lean but how do I put on muscle without gaining fat?


Edited


----------



## CJ (May 31, 2022)

presser said:


> yes i
> 
> 
> i will not start a war CJ.... that is not why im here... and that was never my point to start anything and you know that..


Well since this post by you, you proceeded to continue on with your childish behavior. Enjoy your 7 day time out. Next one will be much longer.


----------



## Sven Northman (May 31, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Back to the topic at hand.

Thank you for posting this. Straight and to the point. Anytime someone asks how to "lean bulk" this is what the reply should be.


----------



## RiR0 (May 31, 2022)

Sven Northman said:


> Back to the topic at hand.
> 
> Thank you for posting this. Straight and to the point. Anytime someone asks how to "lean bulk" this is what the reply should be.





Sven Northman said:


> Back to the topic at hand.
> 
> Thank you for posting this. Straight and to the point. Anytime someone asks how to "lean bulk" this is what the reply should be.


That’s an awesome way for a lot of people to get fat as fuck


----------



## TODAY (May 31, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> That’s an awesome way for a lot of people to get fat as fuck


Yeah, POB took a very 1990s powerlifter approach to that writeup.


----------



## Coyote (May 31, 2022)

YellowMountain said:


> hey hey hey there! Everyone! I'm naturally very lean but how do I put on muscle without gaining fat?


-Creatine Creatine Creatine
 5-10g Daily
 Pre/Post workout

-Calorie surplus
200-500 calories above maintenance (Not too high to avoid gaining fat mass ((Although it will be slow gaining but definitely worth it)) )


----------



## Badleroybrown (May 31, 2022)

JackRussel said:


> May I ask you a silly question? 1-2 times a week I want to eat something very fatty, some pork. I have noticed that my fat doesn't go away. I've tried not eating fatty pork, but I want it all the time.  Is there something I can replace it with?


----------



## Sven Northman (Jun 1, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> That’s an awesome way for a lot of people to get fat as fuck


His food choices? Yes, but I agree with no such thing as lean bulk amongst other things. What would you recommend to someone that wants to bulk up without getting fat as fuck?


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 1, 2022)

Sven Northman said:


> His food choices? Yes, but I agree with no such thing as lean bulk amongst other things. What would you recommend to someone that wants to bulk up without getting fat as fuck?


I’d recommend to not get fat at all. 
You’re only as big as the weight you can lift, the food you can utilize and your dose of drugs. 
If you get above 10-12 you’re doing it wrong. 
If you didn’t start lean as fuck you’re doing it wrong. By lean I mean looking 3 weeks out from being able to step on stage. 
Choose foods you can digest well. 
Start in a deficit abs slowly add calories every other week around 200-400 so your body gets used to them and you can extend the growth phase longer.
Hop on a good progressive over load routine thats 3-4 days a week and try to get as strong as possible. Don’t waste energy with high volume. 
Protein 1-1.5 g per lb. Increase as weight does.
Don’t chase a number on the scale. 
The scale is the last tool to use.
Use the log book and body composition as the main tools for progress. 
You can only grow so much tissue no matter how much food you shovel down. 
To be honest the drugs have to be in place to utilize a ton of food when you reach that point. 
Some people need more fats, some more carbs. Whatever helps your performance and recovery. 
Cardio can also be used, fasted cardio in order to help nutrient partitioning and keeping fat down. 
Again the most important is the starting point. Do not start until you’re fucking shredded. The leaner you are the better you can utilize nutrients and drugs. 
It’s a marathon not a sprint. 
Be consistent. Treat it like it’s your job. 
If you’re doing everything correctly, food, rest, training and you stall up the drugs. 
It’s all pretty simple.


----------



## Sven Northman (Jun 1, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I’d recommend to not get fat at all.
> You’re only as big as the weight you can lift, the food you can utilize and your dose of drugs.
> If you get above 10-12 you’re doing it wrong.
> If you didn’t start lean as fuck you’re doing it wrong. By lean I mean looking 3 weeks out from being able to step on stage.
> ...


Hell yes, thank you for the detailed response. I'm limited by my joints as far as how much weight I can move. Regardless, I've been doing higher volume rather than lower rep heavier weight to be easier on my joints. 
What would you consider a good progressive overload program that's circulating out there? I'm familiar with many workouts posted by Seth Feroce, the late John Meadows, and Dog Crap.


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 1, 2022)

Sven Northman said:


> Hell yes, thank you for the detailed response. I'm limited by my joints as far as how much weight I can move. Regardless, I've been doing higher volume rather than lower rep heavier weight to be easier on my joints.
> What would you consider a good progressive overload program that's circulating out there? I'm familiar with many workouts posted by Seth Feroce, the late John Meadows, and Dog Crap.


DC, Blood and Guts or Phat.
If you need to stick to higher reps just take them to failure and get progressively stronger in the higher rep ranges.
I’d imagine if somebody could incline bench 315 for 30 reps they’d have a decent set of pecs


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 1, 2022)

To add to that you can slow the reps down too progressively. Week 1 incline bench 2 second negatives 
Week 2 3 second negatives 
Week 3 4 second negatives 
Week 4 5 second negatives 
Week 5 add weight and start over


----------



## Sven Northman (Jun 1, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> To add to that you can slow the reps down too progressively. Week 1 incline bench 2 second negatives
> Week 2 3 second negatives
> Week 3 4 second negatives
> Week 4 5 second negatives
> Week 5 add weight and start over


I learned about time under tension from Charles Poliquin back in the early 2000's. Definitely works and I like this progression. I just may have to implement that.


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 1, 2022)

Sven Northman said:


> I learned about time under tension from Charles Poliquin back in the early 2000's. Definitely works and I like this progression. I just may have to implement that.


Sometimes you gotta get creative and work with what you’re able to. 
I’m pretty busted up myself.


----------



## Sven Northman (Jun 1, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Sometimes you gotta get creative and work with what you’re able to.
> I’m pretty busted up myself.


I checked out the PHAT workout template. Think that one is right in my wheel house and well within my ability. 

A few weeks ago I started doing density training with my girlfriends trainer and man it kicks my ass. We do 6 each 7 minute pods of two to three exercises with no rest. Absolutely drenched at the end so that's my cardio. For now. Glad its only one day a week.


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 1, 2022)

Sven Northman said:


> I checked out the PHAT workout template. Think that one is right in my wheel house and well within my ability.
> 
> A few weeks ago I started doing density training with my girlfriends trainer and man it kicks my ass. We do 6 each 7 minute pods of two to three exercises with no rest. Absolutely drenched at the end so that's my cardio. For now. Glad its only one day a week.


What is density training


----------



## Sven Northman (Jun 2, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> What is density training


A workout program Jim Stoppani created and this MMA trainer working with us adopted. The idea is to pick an exercise or two and perform them EMOM for a specified period of time (7-9 minutes). No rest. The weights are on the lighter side and by the end of the 7-9 minutes they feel 10X their actual weight. 

I can say it has definitely increased my muscle endurance. One of the most challenging hours in my week. Fucking love it. Hits my CNS hard.


----------



## TODAY (Jun 2, 2022)

Sven Northman said:


> Hits my CNS hard.


And why is this a good thing?


----------



## CJ (Jun 2, 2022)

Sven Northman said:


> A workout program Jim Stoppani created and this MMA trainer working with us adopted. The idea is to pick an exercise or two and perform them EMOM for a specified period of time (7-9 minutes). No rest. The weights are on the lighter side and by the end of the 7-9 minutes they feel 10X their actual weight.
> 
> I can say it has definitely increased my muscle endurance. One of the most challenging hours in my week. Fucking love it. Hits my CNS hard.


Soooo, crossfit? 😁


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 2, 2022)

Sven Northman said:


> A workout program Jim Stoppani created and this MMA trainer working with us adopted. The idea is to pick an exercise or two and perform them EMOM for a specified period of time (7-9 minutes). No rest. The weights are on the lighter side and by the end of the 7-9 minutes they feel 10X their actual weight.
> 
> I can say it has definitely increased my muscle endurance. One of the most challenging hours in my week. Fucking love it. Hits my CNS hard.


Not a fan. Sounds like it would eat into recovery. 
I can see it being novel or good for people who want to just get in shape but not for people trying to be big, strong and lean.


----------



## Sven Northman (Jun 2, 2022)

CJ said:


> Soooo, crossfit? 😁


Fuck crossfit and their tall socks, toe shoes, and wannabe olympic lifters that walk around like king shit emptying the contents of their enormous gym bags and accoutrements at the squat rack. Which they hog for hours on end.


----------



## Sven Northman (Jun 2, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Not a fan. Sounds like it would eat into recovery.
> I can see it being novel or good for people who want to just get in shape but not for people trying to be big, strong and lean.


Yeah well thats cool. Its once a week so I dont see how its going to affect my programming. I hate cardio on machines. Boring as fuck. If I can get my heart rate up lifting weights then that's much preferred. 

I cant olympic lift heavy anymore as I messed up my rotator cuff and have other lovely shoulder inflammation issues I have to work hard to keep under control. Oh, getting older is so fun.


----------



## Sven Northman (Jun 2, 2022)

CJ said:


> Soooo, crossfit? 😁


In all fairness yeah, it's like a crossfit wod I suppose. Didnt think of it that way as this feels way more intense and the guy running the class trains my GF in MMA and Krav Maga. 

Crossfit isnt cool anymore. Its an injury waiting to happen.


----------



## CJ (Jun 2, 2022)

Sven Northman said:


> In all fairness yeah, it's like a crossfit wod I suppose. Didnt think of it that way as this feels way more intense and the guy running the class trains my GF in MMA and Krav Maga.
> 
> Crossfit isnt cool anymore. Its an injury waiting to happen.


It was just a joke. 😆


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 2, 2022)

Sven Northman said:


> A workout program Jim Stoppani created and this MMA trainer working with us adopted. The idea is to pick an exercise or two and perform them EMOM for a specified period of time (7-9 minutes). No rest. The weights are on the lighter side and by the end of the 7-9 minutes they feel 10X their actual weight.
> 
> I can say it has definitely increased my muscle endurance. One of the most challenging hours in my week. Fucking love it. Hits my CNS hard.


Oh. My. God. 

It’s my “Zumba with a barbell”. I’ve been tossing that around for some of the guys and their training logs. 

I guess it’s a cardio thing but there’s no way there is enough stimulus to trigger muscle adaptation and growth. I’d be worried about the errant injury too. 

Is their a bosu ball involved? 🤣


----------



## TODAY (Jun 2, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Oh. My. God.
> 
> It’s my “Zumba with a barbell”. I’ve been tossing that around for some of the guys and their training logs.
> 
> ...


We call them "Balance Implements," thank you very much.


----------



## Sven Northman (Jun 2, 2022)

CJ said:


> It was just a joke. 😆


I'm sensitive.


----------



## Sven Northman (Jun 2, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Oh. My. God.
> 
> It’s my “Zumba with a barbell”. I’ve been tossing that around for some of the guys and their training logs.
> 
> ...


Here. We. Go. FFS its just a cardio class with weights and its really really really hard. Lol. 

I didnt know you liked Zumba.


----------



## Sven Northman (Jun 2, 2022)

TODAY said:


> We call them "Balance Implements," thank you very much.


Looks more like a sex toy to me.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 2, 2022)

Sven Northman said:


> Here. We. Go. FFS its just a cardio class with weights and its really really really hard. Lol.
> 
> I didnt know you liked Zumba.


It’s Zumba. You do Zumba. 🤣

Do you where lululemons like the soccer moms??? Treat yourself to a cold press juice to drink in your minivan??

I’m just breaking balls. But I really can’t believe that Jim Stoppani created that. He’s usually big on performing proper technique. Not swinging weight and dancing around doing EMOMs. 🤣


----------



## MrRogers (Jun 3, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Fat doesn’t make you fat. Calories do. A certain Macro doesn’t cause fat gain. Calories do. You need fats. You’re craving fat because you’re probably deficient in it
> By not tracking calories you’re going to screw yourself losing fat/weight
> Eat pork.


So RIRO, is there even a benefit to dropping carbs specifically? If you're in a deficit, 20% under TDEE, does being in keto matter?


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 3, 2022)

MrRogers said:


> So RIRO, is there even a benefit to dropping carbs specifically? If you're in a deficit, 20% under TDEE, does being in keto matter?


No. Calories matter. 
I will say I personally notice quicker fatloss and better body composition with low fat
I’d never recommend anyone go keto.
I’d maybe recommend keeping carbs only around workouts for better nutrient partitioning


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 3, 2022)

JackRussel said:


> May I ask you a silly question? 1-2 times a week I want to eat something very fatty, some pork. I have noticed that my fat doesn't go away. I've tried not eating fatty pork, but I want it all the time.  Is there something I can replace it with?



Fatty dick!


----------



## Sven Northman (Jun 3, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> It’s Zumba. You do Zumba. 🤣
> 
> Do you where lululemons like the soccer moms??? Treat yourself to a cold press juice to drink in your minivan??
> 
> I’m just breaking balls. But I really can’t believe that Jim Stoppani created that. He’s usually big on performing proper technique. Not swinging weight and dancing around doing EMOMs. 🤣


If I was to attend a Zumba class I wouldn't be there to workout....not in that way anyhow. Some fine asses in that group.





__





						Density Training Program
					

Do more reps on bodyweight exercises like pull-ups, push-ups, and dips with this weekly density training routine.




					www.jimstoppani.com


----------



## Sven Northman (Jun 3, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> No. Calories matter.
> I will say I personally notice quicker fatloss and better body composition with low fat
> I’d never recommend anyone go keto.
> I’d maybe recommend keeping carbs only around workouts for better nutrient partitioning


What macro ratios do you try and adhere to?


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 3, 2022)

Sven Northman said:


> What macro ratios do you try and adhere to?


It varies. 
I keep protein and carbs as high as possible 
And fats low 
But generally percentage wise 
protein will be about 50%
Carbs 40-45%
And fats 5-10%


----------



## Sven Northman (Jun 3, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> It varies.
> I keep protein and carbs as high as possible
> And fats low
> But generally percentage wise
> ...


Ok thanks. Was most curious about what percentage of fat you consumed in regards to your comment about a lower fat diet.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 3, 2022)

Sven Northman said:


> If I was to attend a Zumba class I wouldn't be there to workout....not in that way anyhow. Some fine asses in that group.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stoppani’s training is for body weight stuff. Your guy added weights to that. I think those are separate things. I don’t know that you want to be flinging weights around. It’s an injury waiting to happen. I don’t see the reward.


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 3, 2022)

Sven Northman said:


> Ok thanks. Was most curious about what percentage of fat you consumed in regards to your comment about a lower fat diet.


I like fats under 30g daily around 20-25
I’ll get close to 0 depending on the day. 
If someone does go that low I’d say to keep an eye out for achy joints, fatigue, ed, and loss of sex drive


----------



## Sven Northman (Jun 3, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Stoppani’s training is for body weight stuff. Your guy added weights to that. I think those are separate things. I don’t know that you want to be flinging weights around. It’s an injury waiting to happen. I don’t see the reward.


It gets my heart rate up and the exercises are very simple. Just ask the women in the group with the huge tits, perfect asses and form fitting clothing how hard it is. They dont even break a sweat and I'm over here drenched. But they seem to like watching me. Its a small group of 6 of us.

If my GF asked me to do it more than once a week I'd take a hard pass. Its something she really enjoys so I do it with her. Oh the things we men do for love. amiright?!? Maybe? No? Lol.


----------



## lilman2019 (Jul 19, 2022)

Sven Northman said:


> Fuck crossfit and their tall socks, toe shoes, and wannabe olympic lifters that walk around like king shit emptying the contents of their enormous gym bags and accoutrements at the squat rack. Which they hog for hours on end.


Ditto....I hate tripping over all of their gear.  It's like I packed up my kids, went to the gym, and they threw their Legos on the floor.  They also come in hoards, want to superset on like 5 machines, and talk to much.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jul 19, 2022)

lilman2019 said:


> Ditto....I hate tripping over all of their gear.  It's like I packed up my kids, went to the gym, and they threw their Legos on the floor.  They also come in hoards, want to superset on like 5 machines, and talk to much.


CrossFit fags!!! 
T the way I deal with this. If they are on the platform or in a rack for more then 1/2hr I go over to them and politely tell them they have five minutes.
Then I tell them that we’re they are training is not a CrossFit gym and if that what they want, go pay the 150$ a month to be part of one..
They get one nice polite warning from me… it usually works… if it dosnt then I tell them there future if what is going to happen.


----------



## JackRussel (Aug 2, 2022)

TODAY said:


> 1. Sign up for any one of the many nutrition apps currently available. Myfitnesspal, cronometer, carbon, etc, etc.
> 
> 2. Buy a food scale and weigh each ingredient that you use
> 
> 3. Plug those measurements into said tracking app.


Hi all again! I took these tips and started tracking my calories. And indeed, the weight began to fall gradually, the body began to slim down.
And at the same time I am eating quite a lot. But as someone wrote here: if you ate an extra 500 calories - you need to exercise for 500 calories. So I do


----------



## JackRussel (Aug 2, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> CrossFit fags!!!
> T the way I deal with this. If they are on the platform or in a rack for more then 1/2hr I go over to them and politely tell them they have five minutes.
> Then I tell them that we’re they are training is not a CrossFit gym and if that what they want, go pay the 150$ a month to be part of one..
> They get one nice polite warning from me… it usually works… if it dosnt then I tell them there future if what is going to happen.


Ha-ha, they don't really want to mess with you  You know how to be convincing


----------

